# My place



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

my back yard









my side yard









my drive way









in my yard









I am a real city slicker!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wowee I am not jealous of you in the summer! I would hate to have to mow all of that! lol I envy you in the cooler months though!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

mowing it is a breeze tractor with a 7ft bush hog on it makes it a breeze


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great property!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

So City Slicker do you know that that one thing is that makes you happy?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what? several things make me happy heck I make me happy


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

That was from the movie Curly asked him if he knew what the one thng that made him happy. Oh nevermind.. It sounded better when I was thinking about it not so good on screen though LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> That was from the movie Curly asked him if he knew what the one thng that made him happy. Oh nevermind.. It sounded better when I was thinking about it not so good on screen though LOL


lol i mean LMAO


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

beautiful place!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

*GORGEOUS*!!!! i would LOVE to live out in the country...away from everything..but i am such a city girl being born and raised in Seattle, WA...i think i would get bored to easily.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

living in the country and not having cable really sucks. I tell you what though, I have the cleanest house you will ever find with 5 dogs. lmao!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> *GORGEOUS*!!!! i would LOVE to live out in the country...away from everything..but i am such a city girl being born and raised in Seattle, WA...i think i would get bored to easily.


I find my self inventing things to do like makeing cross breeds of chickens and trying make my ponds large and digging out swimming holes in the creek. hunting keeps me busy in the fall through the spring. i think the boredom is the reason i have so many animals to take care of. people talk about how easy life in the country is but once you start doing any thing with what land you have it gets realy involved. im glad i have internet and cable. oh and there is a peice of equipment for every job that you have to have so once you get those things it makes it more fun i love the tractors and dozers.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It is gorgeous there! What state are you in...


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

i bet your dogs love you!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh baby cow! I love baby cows!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that's a cute one is it yours?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> that's a cute one is it yours?


Nope just one I bottle fed. I worked on an Exotic Animal Ranch till I got pregnant. Have you seen my baby Kangaroos?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

no that's awesome. I would love to have kangas


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

my pond 








its full of water snakes.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Blue stop posting pictures of my bathroom! I didn't have time to clean it up!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

your bath room?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> my pond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my bathroom! lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that's my bath room. lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the snakes are good for getting the grime out from between your toes with the end of their tales! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> no that's awesome. I would love to have kangas


Oh boy! You will love them! Here are some pics for you.

Molly My pride and joy. The first I ever raised. Shes all grown now and I don't see her often but when I go out into the herd she comes running. I am the only person that can get near her. She'll always be my baby.








Molly Crashed out








Molly riding around town shopping and paying bills with me








My husband with jack








My husband getting ready to put Dotti out in the field for the day








My little Holly, Mollys first Daughter. 
























Elli








My daughter with Grandma and Dotti








Sassy








Sassy and my Husband








Ray with Big Bud









Hope you enjoy! I think everyone shoul get to see Roos lol.. If you ever in the Norcal area let me know and you can come see them in person!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Oh boy! You will love them! Here are some pics for you.
> 
> Molly My pride and joy. The first I ever raised. Shes all grown now and I don't see her often but when I go out into the herd she comes running. I am the only person that can get near her. She'll always be my baby.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much for the invite i may just take you up on it.
I think those are the cutest little things ever. i bet its hard letting them grow up and run off by them self. now i want one even more i know they can get really dangerous though. like they can kick your guts out. but still cute. i would have one in a minute is it realy hard to take care of them? i wanna know all about it. you see that's one big dream i have is to own a exotic animal shelter one day maybe a little zoo or safari. how cool it is to meet you on this site.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Females make excellent pets! All they need is a good sized yard for grazing and hopping. Neutered males can also make great pets. Bottle raise one from a baby and they bond to you and are super loving and sweet. They will fallow you around and grab at your legs like a 3-4 year old child lol..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

were do i get one how much do they cost are they prone for illness?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> were do i get one how much do they cost are they prone for illness?


Depends on the Laws in your state. CA you have to have an exotic animals license, but some states require no license.

As for price it depends on what species you want. I prefer the Wallaroos and Red Kangaroos, But have also delt with Wallabies. Personality varies some, but mainly size is the difference. Reds getting 5-6 feet and Wallabies get 4-5 feet. But your look at any where from $1000-$3500. They are rather healthy animals and require minimal vaccines and worming. Much like dogs. They are pretty basic and easy to care for. They even have a Roo pellet for feed like what we have for a dog kibble.

To find out the laws in your area contact Fish and Game and the USDA... When your all ready you can get one from me. We ship thru out the US. I can get Wallabies and WallaRoos.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

awesome I am asking Santa for one!!! thanks were would i get one is there any breeders in arkansas or do you know.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> awesome I am asking Santa for one!!! thanks were would i get one is there any breeders in arkansas or do you know.


If you want to pay shipping, You can get one from me  I had just added that into my last post. Its just like having a pup shipped...But its a Roo lmao. I would start the baby for you. Its like getting a dog from a good breeder, you want one thats been started off right.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im looking some stuff up on them now. how long do they live?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> im looking some stuff up on them now. how long do they live?


Varies by species. Bout the life span of a dog.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Dang.... BLUE PIT BULL MAN, you need a yard hand?

I'm a good one LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I have so many questions. is a wallaroo a wallaby mixed with a kangaroo?
witch one would be better for a first time marsupial owner. well i had a sugar glider for a couple monts but that don't count. are they good with other animals as long as the animals. are they hard to train.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Marty said:


> Dang.... BLUE PIT BULL MAN, you need a yard hand?
> 
> I'm a good one LOL


I might lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I have so many questions. is a wallaroo a wallaby mixed with a kangaroo?
> witch one would be better for a first time marsupial owner. well i had a sugar glider for a couple monts but that don't count. are they good with other animals as long as the animals. are they hard to train.


No WallaRoos are not a cross between Wallabies and Reds. There are I believe about 30 variety's.

I personally prefer WallaRoos ( Female). Not to big, not to small. You can raise them with other animals and have them get along, but for a first timer I wouldn't recommend it. One good kick will kill a dog. I have raised all the babies with my dogs, but being as they are hoppers they can also provoke prey drive.

Another big thing is you don't want them with animals that may scare them. Like if a dog is continually barking at them it can give them a heart attack. . We use Diapers when inside but you can house break them and they are very smart and can learn it just depends on the training and time you put into it.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thats all good info i just read that the grey don't have any natural preditors and can defend themselves well. and they reds only have the Aborigines to worry about.
im glad to hear they are tough.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow a 34 day gestation period and 234 days in the pouch. for a wallaroo so how old are they when you ship them?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are pulled from the pouch when fully furred, about 5 months old, then shipped a few weeks later after they have been successfully started on a bottle. They buy would want to do the majority of bottle feeding.. Thats the bonding time.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I find my self inventing things to do like makeing cross breeds of chickens and trying make my ponds large and digging out swimming holes in the creek. hunting keeps me busy in the fall through the spring. i think the boredom is the reason i have so many animals to take care of. people talk about how easy life in the country is but once you start doing any thing with what land you have it gets realy involved. im glad i have internet and cable. oh and there is a peice of equipment for every job that you have to have so once you get those things it makes it more fun i love the tractors and dozers.


HOw much land do you have? I want to come and live with you LOL
And you are going to have Wallaroos I deffinately want in now LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice area..i love the country!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

we have 8 acres sectionde off for the home stead and 243 acres that surround that, for the live stock.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> we have 8 acres sectionde off for the home stead and 243 acres that surround that, for the live stock.


Count me in LOL


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

can i come visit u in your yard and let my boy play with ur animals =P


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

were are you from?


----------

